# Vorschläge/Hilfe: Tunierbaum bis der Arzt kommt.



## Saphrax (5. Jul 2007)

Hi,

ich wollte mal Fragen, ob ihr mich mit Ideen unterstützen könnt. Es geht darum, dass ich einen Tunierbaum programmieren will. So als Grundgerüst soll es folgendermaßen werden:

klick mich (btw: hab ein kleines gimmick eingebaut^^)

Es kommt mir jetzt nicht auf den Stil drauf an, sondern nur auf das programmiertechnische. Soweit ich weiss sind die .class Dateien nicht flexibel also sie können sich selber nicht dauerhaft verändern. Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage, was ich für Möglichkeiten, mit einen Applet, habe.
Kann ich denn z.B. nur den Baum durch eine Art Admin aktualisieren lassen, der ebenfalls Eclipse beispielsweise bestitz? Oder kann man es auch so programmieren, dass die User selber die Daten aktualisieren? Wo ich auch beim nächsten Punkt wär. Die Sicherheit. Das Applet soll online gehen und auf eine wohl gut besuchte Seite. Demnach..macht es Sinn, es so zu programmieren, dass die User selber die Daten bzw. Rennergebnisse eintragen können?

Ich wär überaus dankbar, wenn ich ein paar Strategien/Tipps/Vorschläge zur Verbesserung von euch bekommen würde. 
Von mir aus auch Sachen für später, die man ergänzend noch hinzupacken könnte.

Lg 
Saphrax


----------



## VuuRWerK (5. Jul 2007)

Damit die User selber Daten/Ergebnisse eingeben können benötigst Du eine Eingabemaske, kA warum das jetzt so schwer war um nicht selber drauf zu kommen? :? 

Gut Schuß
VuuRWerK


----------



## Saphrax (5. Jul 2007)

Ok, ich hol etwas weiter aus^^

Ich kann etwas Java, bin aber kein crack auf dem Gebiet. Das man eine Art Eingabefenster bräuchte war mir klar, das hat ja aber nichts mit dem programmiertechnischen zu tun (wo ich eher probleme hätte ), sondern mit denken. Wenn ich das nun mit einer Maske mache, wie sehr wäre dies aufwändig? Ich müsste doch so ne Art Accounts erstellen, damit nicht jeder wie er lustig ist die Daten ändern kann. Was hab ich da für Möglichkeiten? Ich will jetzt nicht ein Applet mit 50000 Zeilen Code schreiben..es soll sich in Grenzen halten 

lg


----------

